
Writing a minimal x86-64 JIT compiler in C++ (2018) - lopespm
https://solarianprogrammer.com/2018/01/10/writing-minimal-x86-64-jit-compiler-cpp/
======
FullyFunctional
I did a similar exercise a few years ago [1] and was recently inspired to redo
it for RISC-V. It turned out to be so much easier that I even had to energy to
improve it to the point where really good code was generated. It was a ton of
fun and I’d encourage ppl to try.

[1]
[https://github.com/tommythorn/expjit3](https://github.com/tommythorn/expjit3)

